# Blaues Bild bei Übertragung von PC zu TV



## adaro (6. April 2012)

*Blaues Bild bei Übertragung von PC zu TV*

Guten Abend zusammen,

Ich habe dies bereits im Chip Forum gepostet, aber da dort absolut keine Antworten in meinem Thread eintrafen, versuche ich nun mein Glück hier.

ich habe folgendes Problem...
...und zwar wenn ich das Bild von meinem PC auf meinem Fernseher wiedergebe, seih es jetzt durch duplizieren, erweitern oder sonstwas, dann kriege ich ein hell blaues Bild mit leichten Magenta-tönen dazwischen. 
Dies passiert immer nach einer unwillkürlichen Zeit während man ein Video schaut. 
Der Player spielt dabei keine Rolle, denn es passiert bei allen die ich benutze. 
Das Bild an sich ist noch da, aber dann kommt ganz kurz ein schwarzer Bildschirm und anschließend dieses Blau mit Magenta zwischen drin.
Dies bleibt dann so für eine unbestimmte Zeit und geht dann in manchen Fällen wieder weg. Allerdings passiert das selbe kurz danach dann wieder.

Informationen zur Hardware und Software:
OS: Windows 7 SP1
GPU: AMD 6970
TV: Philips 7000er Reihe LCD Full HD 32"
Kabel: HDMI

Hoffe mal mir kann jemand helfen, denn ich bin offiziell ratlos.


----------



## dragonlort (6. April 2012)

*AW: Blaues Bild bei Übertragung von PC zu TV*

haste mal versuch die herz zahl einzustellen? oder mal vorher den pc aus gehmacht dan verbunden dan gestartet?


----------



## AeroX (6. April 2012)

Oder nochmal alle Kabel überprüft ob diese sitzen ? 

MfG


----------



## nfsgame (6. April 2012)

*AW: Blaues Bild bei Übertragung von PC zu TV*

Wie lang ist das Kabel?


----------



## adaro (6. April 2012)

*AW: Blaues Bild bei Übertragung von PC zu TV*

Das Kabel müsste 3 Meter lang sein.
PC, Monitor und TV sind immer verbunden. Allerdings ist für gewöhnlich nur der PC Monitor eingeschaltet und läuft über den PC. Der TV wird nur bei Bedarf dann dazu geschaltet.
Die Kabel sitzen alle richtig und fest. hatte am TV auch mal den HDMI Platz gewechselt, aber keine Änderung.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. April 2012)

*AW: Blaues Bild bei Übertragung von PC zu TV*

Vielleicht hilfts:
Problem bei verbinden mit dem TV per HDMI Kabel - Bild wird blau - Forum - CHIP Online

Die Menüs sind haben sich aber geändert - die Funktion sollte aber trotzdem irgendwo zu finden sein.


----------



## adaro (10. April 2012)

*AW: Blaues Bild bei Übertragung von PC zu TV*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilfts:
> Problem bei verbinden mit dem TV per HDMI Kabel - Bild wird blau - Forum - CHIP Online
> 
> Die Menüs sind haben sich aber geändert - die Funktion sollte aber trotzdem irgendwo zu finden sein.


 
Danke für den Link. Das Problem hat sich somit gelöst.


----------

